# Aspire R11 (R3-131T): Locating the SSD and other general upgrading questions



## Boxman1990

*Before I begin, I just want to note that I have already extensively looked for the answers online, but this is a new notebook from Aspire, so there isn't much at all for guides.*
__________________________________

In reference to Aspire R 11 (R3-131t):

1) how do I upgrade the capacity of the SSD? I tried looking for the SSD, but it doesn't appear to exist, so I'm thinking it is just integrated into the motherboard.

2) there is this small area/void next to the motherboard. The void is filled with a metal brace which can easily be removed. It looks like it was designed to allow for something to be put there. Can a SSD be placed there? And if so, how would I connect it to the motherboard?

3) can the CPU or GPU be overclocked? I understand that there is no fans, so it would have to be minor overclocking as to not overheat.

4) is there a way to increase cooling, whether that be via fan or heat sink?

5) aside from the SSD and RAM, is there anything else that can be upgraded?


----------



## joeten

Hi,and welcome to TSF, from what I can find here Acer Aspire R 11 (R3-131T) preview - Braswell on a $249 2-in-1 laptop it comes with a standard 5400 rpm HDD and a SSD would be an upgrade, accomplished by removing the standard Hdd, overclocking I would not recommend and extra cooling would require a cooling pad, a 2 fan model would most likely do.


----------



## Boxman1990

Yeah, I read that article too. He was reviewing a higher model of the same laptop. Mine came with a fully integrated 32GB SSD. I can't even find it it is so integrated, haha.


----------



## Panther063

If it is only the 32Gb SSD it will look similar to Ram chips directly on the Motherboard. If the Hard Drive cage is empty you can install a 7mm SSD Hard Drive in there for extra storage.
The existing space should also have the cable in place to connect the drive, as shown in the previous literature.


----------



## joeten

Acer Aspire ES1-131
Processor
Intel Celeron N3050 1.6 GHz
Graphics adapter
Intel HD Graphics (Braswell), Core: 320-600 MHz, single-channel, 10.18.14.4175
Memory
2048 MB 
, DDR3, single-channel, soldered
Display
11.6 inch 16:9, 1366x768 pixel, AU Optronics B116XTN02.3, TN LED, glossy: no
Storage
32 GB eMMC Flash, 32 GB 
, 10 GB free
Weight
1.09 kg ( = 38.45 oz / 2.4 pounds), Power Supply: 260 g ( = 9.17 oz / 0.57 pounds)
I think Panther063 has it.


----------



## Boxman1990

Alright, so I am beginning to think this will be impossible. But here are some pictures. Now, the HDD port on the other version of this laptop is not installed on the motherboard in the same spot as mine. I am fairly sure one can't be installed in that spot. Is there any sort of clever/special/magical way of installing a SSD into this laptop? Sorry if I seem stupid, haha, never been good with laptop upgrading, especially these cheap netbooks.


----------



## Boxman1990

bump :uhoh:


----------



## Panther063

It's not impossible, but would need specialized equipment to solder the required socket on to the Motherboard to allow the connecting cable for the SSD.


----------



## mahhand

Hey there!

I just managed to score on of these same Budget Acer 2 in 1 laptops the other day for a couple of C-notes. Nice little machine but in need of two upgrades to make it really run well. The first is to change out the 2gb ddr3 1600 ram module with an 8gb one. This really helps it run so much faster and smoother.

The second upgrade is storage, and as noted above, these budget ones come with only a 32gb SSD rather then a 2.5 real laptop HD so you cant add one or chance out the Small SSD. what you can do though is ad a Full sized SD-card to the back of the unit to get yourself some much needed storage. 

The nice thing about this is you can drop 25 bucks or so to get a high speed (80 megs/sec read) SD card with 64Gb of space on it. Or get 128gb one for 55-60 bucks. I like how all the storage is flash/ssd based so no HD lag reading and seeking files. This makes the broadwell Celeron CPU able to constantly work rather then wait for the data and hence makes the system rather snappy for such a low powered unit. 

Once you put the SD card into the machine, just follow any one of a number of guides on how to add SD cards to windows tablets that you can find on the net to follow the steps on how to have your windows start using the SD Cards as the default for pictures, music, videos, ect.

Hope that helps. 

peace out


----------



## internetmister

Panther063 said:


> If it is only the 32Gb SSD it will look similar to Ram chips directly on the Motherboard. If the Hard Drive cage is empty you can install a 7mm SSD Hard Drive in there for extra storage.
> The existing space should also have the cable in place to connect the drive, as shown in the previous literature.



anybody has any luck? I am getting one of these and hope there is someway to solder on connectors for hard drive? This would be a brilliant machine with a larger hard drive and 8Gb ram.


----------



## internetmister

Here are some pictures of the motherboard I found online. Not sure where to solder on a sata connector. From one ebay's description, the motherboard number is 
*NBG0Y1100A5220154C6600 A2-X3-f3*


----------



## SDELNICK

Panther063 said:


> It's not impossible, but would need specialized equipment to solder the required socket on to the Motherboard to allow the connecting cable for the SSD.


Well I went ahead and soldered the missing connector. Yes I did it. (Do not attempt if you do not have specialized equipment) Added HDD cable and connected the HDD. And... 

I hear the HDD spin up on the startup, but it's not shown in the BIOS therefore does not appear in windows. The HDD even goes in power save mode when window goes to sleep (I can hear it) 
Apparently something else is missing or need to come off like a jumper (zero Ohm resistor)
So even with connector it's not possible.
I don't think it's BIOS because it looks like both systems with eMMC and HDD uses the same BIOS if you go search for it on Acer website.


----------



## internetmister

SDELNICK said:


> Well I went ahead and soldered the missing connector. Yes I did it. (Do not attempt if you do not have specialized equipment) Added HDD cable and connected the HDD. And...
> 
> I hear the HDD spin up on the startup, but it's not shown in the BIOS therefore does not appear in windows. The HDD even goes in power save mode when window goes to sleep (I can hear it)
> Apparently something else is missing or need to come off like a jumper (zero Ohm resistor)
> So even with connector it's not possible.
> I don't think it's BIOS because it looks like both systems with eMMC and HDD uses the same BIOS if you go search for it on Acer website.



Wow nice job! I tried soldering and I ended up burning my finger. 
I'd wish we can have more storage


----------



## SDELNICK

internetmister said:


> Wow nice job! I tried soldering and I ended up burning my finger.
> I'd wish we can have more storage


Sorry you hurt yourself.
I ordered a motherboard from ebay in UK that has connector on it and no eMMC, once I get it will take a close look with microscope and compare the 2. Will see if anything there








But the easy way out would be to buy that type of motherboard and swap it. Unfortunately they seem to have same PN for both


----------



## avefenix2

Hello everyone. My wife bought one of these (low end) on a whim, and I have come to think it is a pretty nice piece for her. She has had computers for several years now and can log into Facebook without help.

OK, seriously... I want to add memory and storage. Had in mind replacing the 32GB SSD with a 750GB HDD I have. But, after reading here and elsewhere, I assume it has no SSD and I am NOT up to the soldering. Instead I plan to do the 64GB SD card thing, and pop in a suitable large memory stick, some of which which I happen to have lying around.

Blush... My problem is how to open the case. I took out the plethora of screws, and the cover resists my every try such that I am afraid to pry harder. What counsel can you give me.

Thanks very much.


----------



## avefenix2

As is all too often the case, I yelled too soon. Found a youtube which showed it was just a matter of lifting it off. In his case he used his fingers with no effort. In my case, fearful of damage to the surfaces, I had to use a thin knife blade and considerable effort. But it is off.

Sorry to have bothered you. I'm glad to have found the forum in all circumstances.


----------



## SDELNICK

SDELNICK said:


> Sorry you hurt yourself.
> I ordered a motherboard from ebay in UK that has connector on it and no eMMC, once I get it will take a close look with microscope and compare the 2. Will see if anything there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the easy way out would be to buy that type of motherboard and swap it. Unfortunately they seem to have same PN for both


OK here is an update. Got the motherboard without eMMC and with SATA connector. Found some components missing on my 32Gb near the connector, but it also has some extra around the eMMC as well in comparison to the SATA motherboard.

1. I don't know how I missed it before, but my board without the SATA connector is also missing inline coupling Caps on each line for Tx and Rx pair (4 total of 10nF 16V X7R 10% 0402s) that's why it wouldn't show I think.
2. There are 4 Caps near the eMMC (I think they are 0.56uF 0603s) and there is a tiny 0402 resistor probably on enable line which reads ~ 27 Ohms


So once I clone the 32Gb eMMC to the 480GB SSD and verify it works with the MB from UK I'll try modify my original that came in the laptop to see if I can make it work with SSD. 

Stay tuned.​


----------



## wtfbbq

SDELNICK said:


> OK here is an update. Got the motherboard without eMMC and with SATA connector. Found some components missing on my 32Gb near the connector, but it also has some extra around the eMMC as well in comparison to the SATA motherboard.
> 
> 1. I don't know how I missed it before, but my board without the SATA connector is also missing inline coupling Caps on each line for Tx and Rx pair (4 total of 10nF 16V X7R 10% 0402s) that's why it wouldn't show I think.
> 2. There are 4 Caps near the eMMC (I think they are 0.56uF 0603s) and there is a tiny 0402 resistor probably on enable line which reads ~ 27 Ohms
> 
> 
> So once I clone the 32Gb eMMC to the 480GB SSD and verify it works with the MB from UK I'll try modify my original that came in the laptop to see if I can make it work with SSD.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Hi, I have the eMMC version of this laptop too. I'm interested to see what you come up with in your investigations! :dance:


----------



## SDELNICK

wtfbbq said:


> Hi, I have the eMMC version of this laptop too. I'm interested to see what you come up with in your investigations! :dance:


 *HDD hack SUCCESS!!!* 
Soldered 4 capacitors in addition to that connector and SUCCESS!!!
I can see and access both 32GB eMMC and 480GB SSD!
I must say that unless you have proper equipment its impossible!

Attached pictures for proof :grin:

The last 2 are the pictures of modified MB. Added connector and 4 Caps above it to the right.


----------



## Veyrdite

SDELNICK: I was about to buy one of these for my mum, before I realised the cheap version (.001 .002) and the version with a SATA connector (.003) were completely different things.

I'd like to be a bit nosy:



Do you have a part number for the sata connector?
Did you end up using 10 nanf X7Rs?
Have you had any reliability issues so far? Open ended question 


I might still consider getting this for myself.


----------



## R1ckyb0nd

SDELNICK said:


> wtfbbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have the eMMC version of this laptop too. I'm interested to see what you come up with in your investigations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HDD hack SUCCESS!!!*
> Soldered 4 capacitors in addition to that connector and SUCCESS!!!
> I can see and access both 32GB eMMC and 480GB SSD!
> I must say that unless you have proper equipment its impossible!
> 
> Attached pictures for proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 are the pictures of modified MB. Added connector and 4 Caps above it to the right.
Click to expand...

Do you have part #s and a link to what parts you ordered?

Thanks


----------



## javiscrip

Tested and working !!!. Thank you very much.

In my case I have removed the resistance of 27 Ohms, thus cancel the Emms disk and only appears on the Bios my hard disk ssd 240gb.

I installed windows 10 and 8gb of ram. Now it looks different and it goes really well and very fast.

Note: components used

https://es.rs-online.com/web/p/conectores-fpc/7388815/?sra=pstk

https://es.rs-online.com/web/p/cond...43D3639382D33313831267374613D3639383331383126

Cable disco duro Acer Aspire R3-131T - 50.G0YN1.004 | eBay


----------



## genitech

Thanks a lot for your precious hints! I'll do this mod between few days. Of course i have right equipment to do it.
As i can see in the picture i think that the four capacitors are which i can see at right.
You talked about a 27 Ohm resistor that enable/disable eMMC. Where is it please?
Thanks a lot in advance,

GM

P.S. Thanks a lot to javiscrip, i bought components form RS and from a spare parts seller.


----------



## genitech

When you use both eMMC and SSD, can you select which one you want to boot from?
Of course you always can install a boot manager, just curiosity.

Thanks,

GM


----------



## genitech

Done mod! Sata runs fine, with new fast SSD. 

I reply to myself (about booting)... 
Under the preinstalled Windows 10 you will see the new SATA HD, but under the BIOS menu the eMMC and the SSD are seen as ONE device only.
Even with a boot manager (tried a lot) i can't boot from the SSD instead of eMMC (leaving EFI on eMMC).
I'll try a clean installation.

Stay tuned! 



GM


----------



## crazydesigner

Hi all

I have acer R3-131T and going to upgrade hdd but can't find hdd cable at ebay so can you provide USA online shop web page which have this hdd cable. tnx


----------



## DyRSch

Hi, I've been looking for the hdd cable to no avail:sad::sad:, does anybody have a part number or somewhere to buy one?

Regards


----------



## joeten

Found this but no nothing of the seller I am not in the USA. New Acer Aspire R3-131T Laptop Hard Drive HDD Connector & Cable | eBay


----------



## DyRSch

joeten said:


> Found this but no nothing of the seller I am not in the USA. New Acer Aspire R3-131T Laptop Hard Drive HDD Connector & Cable | eBay


Thanks I've just bought one, luckily i had a friend who will bring to me, I live in Chile 

I hope you will be able to get one.

Regards


----------



## jlechner

javiscrip said:


> In my case I have removed the resistance of 27 Ohms, thus cancel the Emms disk and only appears on the Bios my hard disk ssd 240gb.


Wondering if you could detail on where this 27 Ohm resistor is. I have done this mod up until this point and cannot find the resistor you have mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## jlechner

genitech said:


> Done mod! Sata runs fine, with new fast SSD.
> 
> I reply to myself (about booting)...
> Under the preinstalled Windows 10 you will see the new SATA HD, but under the BIOS menu the eMMC and the SSD are seen as ONE device only.
> Even with a boot manager (tried a lot) i can't boot from the SSD instead of eMMC (leaving EFI on eMMC).
> I'll try a clean installation.
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> GM


Did a clean install work for you or have you found this 27 Ohm resistor yet?

Thanks!


----------



## jlechner

For those following, a clean install is the way to go.

Make sure you turn on Legacy boot in bios, then F12 (or F10... I forget) to boot from USB. Install OS to newly installed hard drive and it will modify the boot sector on it's own. I threw in a 64gb drive for kicks to see about getting this working and it does. The 32gb partition will show as the D drive in newly installed Windows. Up to you what you wanna do with that...

But if you wanna go back I'd leave it and then turn off Legacy boot in bios to return to the OEM build.


----------



## greekhero

Hi jlechner, I followed the steps and I can installed added the 4 capacitors and the connector and a disk and I can feel the disk is spinning but it is not recognized. Wiring tested ok; so the connectors. Did you have to remove the "27 ohm" resistor whose location no one is sharing? were you able to see the harddisk in the system? I cannot see it neither in the bios or inside Windows 1  Any help would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## v20spin1

Any updates? I have a spin 1 i want to try this on


----------



## Kuby_CZ

I ask on Acer otline about R3-131T but model NX.G10EC.001 (without SATA conector) they told me ... is possible, you need this two parts:

50.G0YN1.004 CABLE.HDD.W/CONNECTOR
33.G0YN1.002 COVER.HDD.BRACKET
and price is for me realy better than ebay or aliexpress ... little harder was find SATA connector to add on MB and some caps, thanks a lot for links in this thread ... i bought it, but to shipping to Czech need IČO and DIČ (no sale to end customers)

Cable+bracket with shipping is about 650 CZK with TAX (about 25 EUR / 30 USD)

btw Acer support can't provide caps and SATA conector and "they can not recommend this modification". After recieve reply for mail with parts information with detail photo of board thy says only sorry, this model not support second drive.

Anybody say, if missing anything, but from this thread i need only 4 caps and 1 SATA to mount on board and cable for conneting HDD (optional is bracket) ad HDD/SSD 2,5" 0,7mm :smile:
I try this mod/extension probably in a month, maybe 2 weeks - now wainting for parts.


----------

